# Protein Bar?



## pocketsonswoll (Dec 15, 2010)

Why is it so difficult to find a good protein bar?  I am on a keto diet and am looking for a bar that doesn't have added sugars (or sugar alcohols or any other junk). I make protein shakes, but sometimes I get sick of it and feel like I need something solid/chewable.


----------



## GMO (Dec 18, 2010)

Food always trumps bars and shakes.  Look into some solid protein food choices like nuts, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc.  These are good even on the run for a quick snack.


----------



## AmM (Dec 18, 2010)

*Preparation*



pocketsonswoll said:


> Why is it so difficult to find a good protein bar?  I am on a keto diet and am looking for a bar that doesn't have added sugars (or sugar alcohols or any other junk). I make protein shakes, but sometimes I get sick of it and feel like I need something solid/chewable.


Prepare a few days worth of food and store them in tupper ware. When you have to leave home for work or for an extended period of time during the day throw some of your pre-made meals in a cooler and take them with you then you won't need a protein bar.


----------



## djk80 (Dec 19, 2010)

Most protein bars are going to have sugar in it.....should be eating quite a few chicken breasts for protein or try making different kind of protein shakes.

I actually have 2 whey protein shakes on hand of different flavors. If I get bored of them I switch the flavors up....sometimes I mix it with milk, sometimes I mix it with water. Sometimes I add different fruit to it, berries, bananas etc.....

I also add ice to it sometimes to make it like a smoothie gives it a little texture to it and feels like a dessert. You can also add peanut butter to your shake gives it a different taste espec if I have like a chocolate whey protein shake its good. Lots of things you can do to mix it up.....

You wont find too many clean protein bars as they always add sugars and such to make it a little more appealing. If you really wanted to get creative you could probably search online to make your own home made protein bars but prob a lot more effort then what its worth


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

make your own protein bars there loads of recipes on the internet


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> make your own protein bars there loads of recipes on the internet



Probably the best way to go if you have to have a protein bar.  At least you control what goes into the recipe.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

Hard boiled eggs are your protein bars


----------



## pocketsonswoll (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll probably have to make my own then.  Found some pretty good places on the web with recipes.  Yesterday my trainer mentioned Quest protein bars because they don't use sugar...don't know if their any good but the ingredient list looks very clean.  

I actually used to bring eggs to work, but my coworkers hated it because of the smell.


----------



## Marat (Dec 22, 2010)

pocketsonswoll said:


> Yesterday my trainer mentioned Quest protein bars because they don't use sugar...don't know if their any good but the ingredient list looks very clean.



I randomly received a couple of these in the mail yesterday. I didn't find them particularly appealing in terms of taste or texture or any of those subjective qualities. It reminded me of Laffy Taffy but not as sticky.


----------



## Built (Dec 22, 2010)

I second the motion for hardboiled eggs. Also pepperoni sticks and beef jerky. Bars invariably suck. They're shitty-tasting, overpriced candy bars with a little protein. Have a shake and an egg.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 22, 2010)

pocketsonswoll said:


> I actually used to bring eggs to work, but my coworkers hated it because of the smell.




Tell your co-workers to kiss your ass.  Don't let them get in the way of your goals.  As far as I know there arent any employers that will fire you for eating what you want.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 24, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Tell your co-workers to kiss your ass.  Don't let them get in the way of your goals.  As far as I know there arent any employers that will fire you for eating what you want.



Yeah, you wouldn't believe some of the interesting smells coming from the Phillipino people's lunches at my work. Some of those fish dishes of theirs are pretty intense. Tell your coworkers eggs are a walk in the park and to fuck off.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 24, 2010)

The ONLY commercial protein bar I would eat is the VPX Zero Impact bars.  The pumpkin and pb choco is amazing when you heat in the microwave for about 10-15 secs.
But I agree that making your own is MUCH easier and cheaper.


----------



## pocketsonswoll (Dec 28, 2010)

Hahaha, thanks for the tips guys...I actually did end up bringing in my eggs today.  

Last week I went ahead and ordered some Quest Bars like my trainer suggested and I have to say that the bars are really good.  Considering the ingredients in the bars (no sugars or sugar alcohols) they taste good, especially the vanilla almond flavor.  I also really like that they use just isolate protein and no soy. 

I'll be eating these for breakfast and the eggs for 10am meal daily.


----------



## LAM (Dec 28, 2010)

pocketsonswoll said:


> Why is it so difficult to find a good protein bar?  I am on a keto diet and am looking for a bar that doesn't have added sugars (or sugar alcohols or any other junk). I make protein shakes, but sometimes I get sick of it and feel like I need something solid/chewable.



the market for bars was dying a decade ago they were revived when bars like Detour, etc. came out but most are not much better than the traditional candy bar and several times the cost.  i pretty much gave up on those things years ago they are just not cost effective at all.


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

99% of protein bars are only trash..
I personally use my handmade protein bars knowing exactly the macronutrients profile of each bar...


----------



## big_chris (Jan 4, 2011)

I found these bars a few months ago and eat them when I am stuck. Let me know what you think of their nutrients:

302 calories
6.5g fat
31g carbs (but only 3g next impact carbs, because of glycerine, maltilol, and polydextrose fiber)
1g sugar
24g sugar alcohols (which do not impact blood sugar levels)
34g protein

Some of the ingredients, in order:

Whey protein concentrate, isolated soy protein, hydrolyzed protein, whey protein isolate, glutamine peptides..


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

Only bars I eat are the Premier nutrition bars. A quick 30g's of protein, 280 calories and only 8g of sugars.


----------



## jessiee (Jan 25, 2011)

*i found one a lil while back that i make every week*


*protein powder (4 scoops, chocolate)*
*low sodium/low fat "all natural" peanut butter (4 tbl)*
*quaker oats (2 cups)*
*lowfat/no salt added cottage cheese (16 oz)*

*makes 6 servings.....each has...*


*287 calories*
*5g fat*
*112mg sodium*
*26.3g carbs*
*24g protein*
*2.7g sugar*


*cost is around $1.00 per serving*. *gotta keep them cool with the cottage cheese. *
*usually only **make as much as i'd eat for one **week. you can mess with **the *
*ingredients if you want more or **less of something. pb, **cottage **cheese, etc...*

*compare to....*

*PURE PROTEIN PROTEIN BARS (chocolate peanut butter)*

*Calories--200*
*Fat—6g*
*Sodium—200mg*
*Carbs—16g*
*Protein—20g*
*Sugar--2g (**sugar alcohol 6g**)*


----------

